# موقع مهم ومفيد عن انواع الطاقة البديلة



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أغسطس 2009)

الموقع به العديد من أصناف الطاقة البديلة

أحببت أن اضعه بين ايديكم 

للإستفادة 

بارك الله في الجميع.​

الموقع

http://www.cogeneration.net/​​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (25 أغسطس 2009)

الله يحفظك ..الموقع رائع وفيه معلومات مفيدة وقيمة .. الله يجزيك خير ..


----------



## الساحر (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.................


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

Ind. Engineer قال:


> الله يحفظك ..الموقع رائع وفيه معلومات مفيدة وقيمة .. الله يجزيك خير ..


 
ويحفظك ربي Ind. Engineer

أسعدك الله أخي .. وجزاك كل خير..

وعيد سعيد على الجميع.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الساحر قال:


> بارك الله فيك.................


 
العــــــــــ جزاك الله خيرــــــــــــــــــفو

 وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم .................................


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الساحر قال:


> تسلم .................................


 
بارك الله فيك ..مهندس الساحر ولكن اين غابت طلتك..
ارجو ان تكون بصحة وسلامة.​


----------



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع رائع ومفيد جدا مشكووووووووووووور


----------

